# Internetproblem



## philsturm (24. April 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dies das richtige Forum dafür ist, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte über Bluetooth von meinen Laptop aus ins Internet. Der Stick am Laptop und der Access Point finden sich und stellen auch eine Verbindung her.
Wenn ich mich jetzt ins Internet einwähle besteht die Verbindung nur für ca. 3 Minuten, danach bricht die Verbindung ab. Ich muss der Laptop erst  neustarten, um mich wieder einwählen zu können. 
Woran kann das liegen?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## otherside (24. April 2004)

irgendwas falsch installiert (bluetooth-software) ist dein system für den stick geignet?


----------



## philsturm (25. April 2004)

Ich benutze WindowsXP. Das System sollte dafür geeignet sein.


----------



## otherside (25. April 2004)

deinstllieren und wieder instllieren, das schon versucht?

beim installieren kann immer ma was net ganz richtig klappen...


----------



## philsturm (25. April 2004)

Hab ich auch schon probiert. Es will nicht funktionieren. Jetzt gibts Wlan.
Danke trotzdem


----------

